# Craft Mates



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

OK now that you have stopped laughing and have gathered yourself, I want to talk about something I scored the other day. Wiffe and I went shopping and one of the stops she wanted to make was at a local craft store. Normally I hang outside while she goes in, but it was cold so I decided to go in. The instant smell of candles and stuff made me want to vomit. But being the big burly man I am, I decided to stick it out. I started walking up and down the isles when I came across this little storage box. Instantly I said what a perfect little box for fishing weights and any other small parts that you do not want to Spill or lose. 

*Check it out. The only way to open a section is you have to push a lever on the side of the box...how cool is that. No more spilled weights, hooks, o-rings, beads......nothing. These boxes were designed to hold the tiniest of beads. They completely seal the contents inside. I think this will work.*

Best part....$3.99 :mrgreen: 
Worst part....The girly purple craft mates sticker on the front. (I am man enough.........Anyone have a black sharpie? Ahab? Popeye?) :LOL2:
































It's the little things in life that make me happy!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you lost some man points, we'll have to consult the judges, you should of put a sweet sticker over the pink writing and just never mentioned it :lol: . All kidding aside it looks like an alright little box.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Popeye (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe instead of blackening out the label you could see if Jake's (jkbirocz) niece has any stars, glitter and stickers left over from decorating her reel. :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Apr 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Maybe instead of blackening out the label you could see if Jake's (jkbirocz) niece has any stars, glitter and stickers left over from decorating her reel. :lol:




{_girly man voice_} Yea, Now I think that would be pretty. It would really help bring out the colors in your eyes, Jim. :LMFAO:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 13, 2009)

That looks just like the daily pill containers that my grandmother uses (minus the pink screen print).....


----------



## redbug (Apr 13, 2009)

Who does your nails??? 
The wife's side was she wanted to go to the sports bar but jimmy said I need craft stuff


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2009)

I know most of you have been searching high and low for these, never fear when Jim is here. :LOL2:

Spotted them at Walmart for $3.47 in the craft section (Wife sent me to go get acrylic paint.............Honest).


----------



## Mac (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Jim, thanks for posting. Got mine yesterday and it's just what I needed for all those dropshotting hooks, sinkers, clips, beads, etc.etc. I'll be using for dropshotting. The pink label scraped off with a paring knife blade...... Fits into the tackle box nicely. Thanks for the tip. Good Fishing, Mac


----------



## Popeye (Apr 22, 2009)

Wait a minute... You saying that was a sticker that was easily scraped off? And Jim posted the picture with it on? Seems that sticker is destined to remain in place.


----------



## Brine (Apr 22, 2009)

Some fabric inserts may work nicely to cushion the tackle........


----------

